# Helmets? Giro?



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking to get a new helmet. I know most or all helmets go through some testing before it is produced.

Anyway, I have been thinking about either the wal-mart brand for $25

Or I saw this at REI but then searched Amazon and found it cheaper.
Giro Rift @ $44

The Giro
-protects more and covers the bottom part of your head

The Wal-Mart brand
-covers the top part of the head


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

You're not going to order one without trying it on, are you? I'd worry much more about proper fit than I would about 10 or 20 dollars of difference in the price. (That difference amounts to mere cents per month over the several years through which you can expect to be using your new helmet.)

Case in point: I was "in the market" for a new helmet myself recently. All the Giro models I tried had the straps of the helmet digging into my cheeks sideways. (The thin "edge" of each strap being pressed against my skin rather than its flat side.) It was uncomfortable as hell. If I hadn't tried dozens of models across four or five local stores, I wouldn't have found the only brand and model that fit my head and was comfortable to me: a Specialized Vice.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Look for the one that fit you and most comfortable. Just remember these are not really reusable after a crash. If you don't crash it may last you a few years but if you crash and you hit your helmet, most likely time to replace.

I'd go with Giro. Check out Hex


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

pro-tec b2 is what im gettin.

from $30 online.

https://www.pro-tec.net/b2-bike-helmet.php


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

A Giro helmet saved my skull not less than 4 Sundays ago when I went bombing down a steep trail right into a switchback. I was knocked silly and the helmet absorbed all of the shale and rocks that would have been imbedded into my skull.:thumbsup:

I submit I may have ended up as bear or rhodent feces if it were not for the helmet.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

If by Walmart brand you mean Bell, that is Giro's parent company.

I have a Rift and since it is adjustable, I have it dialed in to a perfect fit. Only gripe is that it kind of gives you the mushroom appearance from the front.

And Nate, you'll sweat like a whore in church wearing that brain bucket.


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

+1 on the whole "try before you buy" thing. If not, you might end up with something really horrible on your head. And, if youre going to be kicking out 6 and 8 hour epics, that could be an issue. :thumbsup: 

Just yesterday, I went into my LBS to get a new helmet. I had cracked my Giro Indicator. I tried several on. I ended up with the Giro Xen. A close second was the Saros, but it was lin Livestrong colors.. 
My point is: if you can spring the extra cash for a helmet that is sized (M, L, XL) versus one that is universal size (Like the Indicator), do it. In my opinion, it is so much more comfortable. It doesnt look mushroom-esque. And, the protection would have to be better because the fit is better. That is just my opinion. 

The Xen is a bit pricey. I wouldve gotten the Hex, but the only color in my size was awful. Style points count.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a rift and dont think it looks mushroomey. i like the range of adjustments but you have to try before you buy.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Definitely try on a few models before you buy. 

Pricier models often have better padding, sweat absorption, ventilation, halo adjustability, shell construction/finish, skull coverage, lighter weight or some combination of the above than the cheaper ones. Fit and all of the above variables can vary pretty widely between different makes and models at the same price point as well. They'll all protect your melon from most impacts in pretty much the same way, but up to a point it's worth it to pay more for something that's going to be more comfortable IMO.

I wound up getting a Specialized Tactics to replace my Propero as all the Giro and Bell models the LBS carried In my size seemed to dig into either my forehead or just above my ears.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

i bought the rift from nashbar before trying it on, fits well.


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks all, will go see what I can find at a few LBS and then buy online 

Still leaning toward the rift and for a helmet that covers the bottom back part of the head, it is still a good price at $44

Will test @ LBS


----------



## valleyscum (Aug 29, 2010)

ok, so dumb question. My Giro(and btw is pronounced like gyro or like the sandwhick gyro,lol) came with small blue stick pads. what are they, where do they go, what do they do?


Valleyscum


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

Does the sticky pads have rubber or cushining on one side and sticky on the other?
If so, these are to go on pressure points in the helmet so that your head is not touching the foam. Some air to go through too so that it does not get warm.

2) if it is sticky for both parts, then it is like a replacement for anything that drops off.

I might be wrong but i would think that is the case.


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

Does the sticky pads have rubber or cushining on one side and sticky on the other?
If so, these are to go on pressure points in the helmet so that your head is not touching the foam. Some air to go through too so that it does not get warm.

2) if it is sticky for both parts, then it is like a replacement for anything that drops off.

I might be wrong but i would think that is the case.


----------



## Resqu2 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just got a Gyro last week from Dick's sporting goods, I tried on about 10, only one felt right for me, the others were uncomfortable as crap and I would of ended up not wearing them.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

nate. said:


> pro-tec b2 is what im gettin. from $30 online.


Great - a heavy, poorly vented *BMX* helmet specifically designed for repeated impacts sustained in multiple crashes.

-OR-

One could buy a light-weight, well-ventilated *MTB* helmet (with a visor) designed to save your head during one really serious crash that may never come while also being as comfortable and unobtrusive as possible the rest of the time.

Personally, I'll stick to having the right tool for the job.


----------

